# Modern Arnis In Austin,Texas Question.....



## manofleisure (Jul 24, 2006)

I am looking for Modern Arnis Instruction In Austin Texas an located a school on the way south side that said they had an instructor...A Juan Bieniveides.
I called the school and they said he quit teaching the day before for some reason.
I then emailed Jeff Delaney's organization on his website for instructors in the area several weeks ago with zero response.

Now if Jeff is the head of the Modern Arnis International whatever and lives in Dripping Springs so very close to here...I thing this IMAF would know of any instructors around the area and would like to respond to students that inquire.

Anyone have any help as far as locating an instructor or high level student within my area?

Thanks for help,
Rob K.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2006)

IMAF, Inc has some schools in Tx.

Please look through their listing to see if any are close to you:

http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml

-Palusut


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck in your search.

Here are some more FMA schools (some MA and some others).

http://www.stickarts.com/schools.html#TX


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2006)

There are two branches of the IMAF. Jeff Delaney, who lives near Austin, heads one; Randi Schea, who lives near Houston, heads the other.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2006)

There should be a few options for you in your area. Don't give up and let us know how the search goes!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep looking and you will find a Modern Arnis school!
(It will definately be worth the wait)
Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2006)

Also, please consider going to the TX seminars hosted by both IMAF groups. I think Jeff hosts one in San Antonio and Dr Shea attends one based in Houston.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 24, 2006)

manofleisure said:
			
		

> I am looking for Modern Arnis Instruction In Austin Texas an located a school on the way south side that said they had an instructor...A Juan Bieniveides.
> I called the school and they said he quit teaching the day before for some reason.
> I then emailed Jeff Delaney's organization on his website for instructors in the area several weeks ago with zero response.
> 
> ...




Search here and find some old threads to address some of the politics.

If someone treats you bad then look for others. But do not give up on the system.


----------



## Tarot (Jul 25, 2006)

Before I found Mod. Arnis and was still searching for a martial arts school to attend, I found that when I emailed to ask questions I never got a reply back.  However, if I kept calling (making sure to call in the evenings when schools generally have more people around) and actually going to the school to speak with an instructor, yielded me better results.

You have some great links to schools near by, check them out and see what you think.   Good luck!


----------

